# AUTOMATOR Script



## Vladimok (7 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Sous LEOPARD, j'essaye de creer un script sous automator pour renommer des fichiers avec l'option de sauvegarde "Enregistrer comme module".

Mais une fois le script creer, je selectionne mes fichiers, je vais dans le Menu automator, Le nom de mon script, je selectionne bien mes options pour renommer, mais cela ne fonctionne pas !!!!!!

Qui peut m'aider ??????

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2008)

Il faut le sauvegarder comme module pour Finder.


----------



## Vladimok (7 Janvier 2008)

Oui je l'ai fait, mais cela ne fonctionne pas !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2008)

Alors c'est peut-être le script Automator.
Voici le mien qui marche:


----------



## Vladimok (7 Janvier 2008)

Ok, mais avant le module, tu mets quoi pour obtenir les fichiers ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2008)

Rien, je les selectionne dans le finder directement, clic droit et hop, j'ai juste a mettre le nouveau nom dans la fenetre qui apparait et cliquer sur "continuer".


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2008)

Par contre, j'ai mis  l'action "Trier les elements du Finder" avant, histoire que les fichiers soient dans le bon ordre avant d'être renommé. Trier par date de création, modification etc.... avec coché aussi "Afficher l'action durant l'execution".


----------



## Vladimok (7 Janvier 2008)

A chaque fois que je veux renommer j'ai l'erreur suivante:


----------



## Vladimok (8 Janvier 2008)

Impossible de renommer via automator sous LEOPARD!!!!

Je prends les modules :
- Obtenir les éléménts du finder selectionné
ou
- Obtenir les éléments du finder indiqué
- Renommer les elements du Finder indiqués
      Je coche dans option: affiché le résultat

- J'enregistre comme module de finder

Je vais dans mon dossier, je selectionne mes fichiers, puis dans le menu contextuel (clic droit) automator, le nom de mon script, la fenetre de renommage de mon script s'ouvre, dans mon cas, remplacer du texte, je recherche dans les noms de mes fichiers img pour le remplacer par photo.
img-01.jpg
img-02.jpg
img-03.jpg
img-04.jpg

le resultat devrais etre:
photo-01.jpg
photo-02.jpg
photo-03.jpg
photo-04.jpg

MAIS RIEN NE CE PASSE !!!!!!!!!

J'ai besoin d'aide.

Merci


----------

